# Bear Omni Pro bow???



## marshman1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone know anything about this bow? When did they stop making them and just your overall opinions? Thanks


----------



## marshman1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Someone must know something about this bow.


----------

